# Vote Now! November 2014 DIYer of the Month



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We already have a bio for Windows on Wash
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-windows-wash-426/


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We have a bio for 1985gt!
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-1985gt-440/


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We have a bio for Gymschu!
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-gymschu-441/


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok I get the point :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cricket said:


> We have a bio for 1985gt! http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-1985gt-440/


Good looking family.

It is probably worthy of note that dad is bringing the average down though….

Ha!!!


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Voted! :thumbup:


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Good looking family.
> 
> It is probably worthy of note that dad is bringing the average down though….
> 
> Ha!!!



Thanks, Thats so odd that you are not the first person to say that! I did get pretty lucky.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1985gt said:


> Thanks, Thats so odd that you are not the first person to say that! I did get pretty lucky.


That is the mark of a good man and salesperson if you ask me.

Trust me...we both married up brother!!!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Time to vote--------------------


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Voted....and it wasn't for me. 

Wish I could vote for all the guys on the list.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Voted....and it wasn't for me.
> 
> Wish I could vote for all the guys on the list.


Same here.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Cricket said:


> We have a bio for 1985gt!
> http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-1985gt-440/


1985gt? Fast cars? Your name has had me wanting to ask you if "1985gt" was really based on a Mustang or had some other meaning. I've read the bio. Let's hear about them fast cars. :detective:


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll start a thread in off topic since my car stories can get pretty long winded!


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Voted. Only two dozen votes in so far? C'mon people let's get with the program! Cricket needs all the help she can get!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If you haven't voted yet, please take a moment and vote.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Voted....and it wasn't for me.
> 
> Wish I could vote for all the guys on the list.


 Yea, I voted for three of them myself.:whistling2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good deal, we have a few more votes. If you haven't voted yet please take a few seconds to vote.

Every one of these fellows deserve to win.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Vote Now! :thumbup:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, vote please, I don't want to finish in last place!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> Yes, vote please, I don't want to finish in last place!


 I don't care what these numbers say you're not even close to the same zip code as last place around here as far as I'm concerned. 

You post spot on info every day in a "friendly tone" and I personally do appreciate that.

Thank you for your daily participation here in the forums Gymschu.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> I don't care what these numbers say you're not even close to the same zip code as last place around here as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> You post spot on info every day in a "friendly tone" and I personally do appreciate that.
> 
> Thank you for your daily participation here in the forums Gymschu.


I second that, we do appreciate you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

3rds on that. I know that I appreciate your contribution and posting.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

4th's. Everyone in the poll is a winner in my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Just in case anyone has any misunderstanding here, it is an honour just to be nominated by your peers. 

Whether you win or not has little to do with it. You have been singled out by the DIY community as someone who is looked up to. That in itself is a reward all on its' own. 

There are NO losers in our list of nominees at all, strictly winners. Your nomination alone should fill you with considerable pride and should be taken as a giant "Thank You" from the good folks who have taken the time to single you out.

Ask anyone who has been nominated and see if they don't agree. My sincere congratulations to you all. I speak from a very humbling experience.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/congratulations-november-2014-diyer-month-windows-wash-209837/


----------

